# Some things were RIGHT with the 80s...



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Drive (The Cars)

YouTube - The Cars- You might think

YouTube - The Cars- Magic


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

*WARNING: This thread will be heavily moderated. Bands, artists, or songs in poor taste will be moved to http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-for-fun/21984-summing-up-what-was-wrong-with-the-80s.html *


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - The Pretenders.- Back on the chain gang

YouTube - The Pretenders - Brass In Pocket


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Fleetwood Mac-Little Lies

YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Seven Wonders - Live in 1987


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh yeah...forgot -you own the darn site. 

Ok...I can't disagree with your choices here.

  Can a moderator be banned??? 

(I also liked anything Eurythmics - anything redeeming in that??  )

PS...Loved the Cars and Lover Boy too....See - not posting.  I don't want to be dejected to the "what's wrong" thread.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams 1983

YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Loverboy - Turn Me Loose video

YouTube - The Payolas - Eyes Of A Stranger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Q3cp3cp88&feature=related


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

This is actually late 70s but I associate it with the 80s...

YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street

YouTube - Gerry Rafferty - Right Down The Line

YouTube - Gerry Rafferty--Home and dry

YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Whatever's Written in your Heart


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> This is actually late 70s but I associate it with the 80s...


 

And, I think that's cheating. 

Having said that, the choice is good - you are 'safe'.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Year of the Cat by Al Stewart


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you.  That's beautiful and I'd never heard it. 

ok...I suppose, even though you're "technically" cheating...I'll listen...*sigh*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Van Halen - Jump(Music Video)

YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Original Video]


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Metallica - Unforgiven

YouTube - Metallica-Fade To Blackhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI&feature=related

And, even though this song drives me up the wall now....It was good:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 15, 2010)

EVERY BREATH YOU TAKE!!! I made my sister hate that song because I played it over and over and over and over again. :lol: But it was/is a good song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH_YbBHVF4g


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 15, 2010)

I recognized the Eurythmics I love the song walking on broken glass my daughter and I use to listen to that one alot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y25stK5ymlA


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Custom Knight Rider - Classic (Version 2)

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------


And although Corey Hart was 100x better:

YouTube - Bryan Adams - Summer of 69


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

Of course, the irony of _Summer of 69_ was that Bryan Adams was only 10 years old in 1969.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

YouTube - Blondie: One Way or Another w/ subtitles
YouTube - Billy Joel *RARE* Piano Man (Old Grey Whistle Test)
YouTube - Diana Ross - Upside down


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2010)

YouTube - Bowling For Soup - 1985


----------



## GDPR (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow,this is an old thread,but some really good music here,so I am bumping it up.


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 20, 2016)

I have some subgenres and times of music I was totally hardcore intense on, and also have enormous gaps in eras of music I haven't heard. This thread should help! (Although the 80s is one era I sort of know.) 

I could never open videos on the browser I used to use, either, so it's fun that I can read these threads now......


----------

